
New data shows China has “taken the gloves off” in hacking attacks on US - aw1621107
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/new-data-shows-china-has-taken-the-gloves-off-in-hacking-attacks-on-us/
======
King-Aaron
Is there more Chinese hacking etc stories cropping up in the media at the
moment, or is it just that people are sharing them more frequently right now?

~~~
forkLding
Easier to grab eyeballs with the word China on your article. Likely to do with
the fact that Chinese-related hacking attacks have reached size or quality of
Russian or East European attacks.

~~~
travmatt
Haven’t they been for quite a while though?

